# Ghost AMR 7500 (Modell 2006)



## SteffenR (13. April 2011)

Aufgrund von Umzug / zu flachem Land hier oben in Bremen zu verkaufen...
Das Rad ist in einem sehr guten Zustand - wurde ca 1500km auf Feld/ Wald/ Wiese gefahren..

http://www.dhd24.com/azl/index.php?anz_id=74517903

*update:* Link sollte nun funktionieren

SteffenR


----------

